# skinny pig needs a new home



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2016)

hi i have a 2 and half month old male skinny pig who sadly needs a new home with other skinny pigs as he is lonely...I will ne very sad to see him go as he is a dear little man with lovely character but I can not afford to buy him another pal ,,,,,,I will try get a picture put on ,, but he is a pinky colour with light black markings.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Can we have some more information please? You have not posted your location and you should upload an image of the animal. By saying which area you live in, users from that area may want to adopt the skinny pig if they find your post.


----------

